
States want strong action against Google, Possible Ad break up - lawrenceyan
https://news.bloomberglaw.com/mergers-and-antitrust/states-want-strong-action-against-google-possible-ad-break-up
======
fsflover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23431824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23431824)

